# Chickamauga Lake



## ihuntcatahoula

Ok my trip to Guntersville has been squashed due to them spraying herbicides on the areas I shoot. Was recommended Lake Chickamauga so I need a little info if anyone has fished there. I usually take one trip ayear to a different lake and next weekend is this years trip. What ramp is a good one to put in on and any pointers on where the fish are would be helpful since I am going in blind you can PM me if you dont want anyone to know where you are telling me to go. It is a 3 hour trip for me so trust me your spots will be safe cause like I said I only make a trip a year the rest of the time i just fish Lanier..


----------



## Bowyer29

Look up Richard Simms on FB and on YouTube. All the information you need for fishing. Mostly big cats but he catches them all.


----------



## doodleflop

J_seph and myself bowfished it a few years ago.  we put in at skull island ramp and started shooting fish before we could even get away from the ramp.  It was non stop all night long, we never cranked the boat we just trolled around from the ramp into every cove around the area killing fish.


----------

